# Cost of a painter



## the.man1 (18 May 2009)

I am just after getting a qoute for a painter of 170 euro a day. This seems expensive to me, would i be right? I am in the Cork area.


----------



## Jildy (18 May 2009)

Suppose it would depend on how fast he worked and how good his work was.

I recently had a 1,00 st ft house (3-bed) painted so I will tell you what it cost me. Location - Dublin.

*Internal painting only*
1 coat to ceilings
2 coats to walls
1 coat to all internal doors (satin finish)
1 coat to skirtings, architraves and window boards
1 coat of varnish to door saddles and stairs hand rail

Paint included. I picked the couours from Dulux catalogue and he supplied and left cans there for me to use as touch ups for later on if I need them.

Very neat and clean painter. There were 2 of them and they were in the house for 4 days.

Cost €1,800.

I was going to haggle him down a bit but I said that I would rather give him the work at the rate he wanted and have him do a good job, than be hurrying his work for the sake of a couple of hundred.

J


----------



## galleyslave (18 May 2009)

170 a day is reasonable. would you work for less? assuming he's self employed, pays his tax, accountants fees, insurances, tools, factors in holidays and sick days off etc, it's a living wage, but he won't be rich on it


----------



## JoeB (18 May 2009)

While I don't think it's expensive I'd say it could be done for slightly less.. depends on what's included really, and the difficulty of the job. And how many days work there is overall..

Why not get a fixed price for the entire job rather than paying per hour or day and risking that they might stand around and drag it out... at the very least you should get a close estimate of how many days it's likely to take.


----------



## dinjoecurry (18 May 2009)

I think a fixed price is best you dont have to worry if they are working at a good speed or taking it easy the price of €170 seems ok to me


----------



## bamboozle (18 May 2009)

recently paid 600 for 3 days, 1 day was wallpapering, 2 days were painting.  I thought it was reasonable enough


----------



## Tomorrow (18 May 2009)

I dont know if this is another  example of how everything seems to be much cheaper in the North but..
I live in Donegal and got a quote today for hall, stairs, landing - Kitchen/Dining area and consveratory (all 1 room) - utility room and small toilet for £180 stg.

The guy is from Strabane and comes highly recommended from friends, although I have not used him before so time will tell.

To be honest, I find the prices above v expensive.


----------



## S.L.F (18 May 2009)

Tomorrow said:


> I dont know if this is another example of how everything seems to be much cheaper in the North but..
> I live in Donegal and got a quote today for hall, stairs, landing - Kitchen/Dining area and consveratory (all 1 room) - utility room and small toilet for £180 stg.
> 
> The guy is from Strabane and comes highly recommended from friends, although I have not used him before so time will tell.
> ...


 
If you lived in Dublin they're the kind of prices you pay.

I get a guy for €150 a day I want him to take his time and do it right.

I don't believe any good tradesman will drag a job out.


----------



## kate'o (19 May 2009)

The times they are a-changin' - 2 years ago I was quoted 6,000 euro for painting my house (2,000 square feet) inside and out.  They estimated 2 men, 2-3 weeks.  Got a cheaper quote, 5,000 euro, the guy wanted cash and wasn't about to give a receipt so no comeback if it wasn't ok.  Ended up not doing it! 

The suggestion of finding out how many days work is spot on - the last painter I hired quoted 4 pounds per hour (very very very long time ago) and took two weeks of 9-hour days to paper and paint 2 rooms AND I had to supply the paper . . . but I have to say the result was gorgeous!


----------



## madmoe (4 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,
I have an 800 square foot 2 bed apartment that I am looking to get painted. Ceilings, walls and skirting boards. What could I expect to pay and does anyone have the number of a good painter they would recommend? I have the paint bought already.

Thanx a million,
Mark


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jun 2009)

madmoe said:


> Hi guys,
> I have an 800 square foot 2 bed apartment that I am looking to get painted. Ceilings, walls and skirting boards. What could I expect to pay and does anyone have the number of a good painter they would recommend? I have the paint bought already.
> 
> Thanx a million,
> Mark


 
Hi Mark where are you?


----------



## samanthajane (4 Jun 2009)

€170 a day for painting a few walls and ceilings thats €850 for a 5 day week/ €1800 for 4 days work....i'm in the wrong job for sure. 

I completly underdstand that they have bills, tax, travel expenses and i'm not knocking the price because of that. 

But *€1800* to do something that you could do yourself. It's not hard to paint ( no offense to painters )  i've always painted myself and if i say so myself it's always turned out just fine. Masking tape is a wonderful invention!

Now if you were talking about re-wiring i'd pay someone caused i'd never be able to do it myself, but if i can do it then i will. If you have the money and dont want to do it yourself then as long as it's a good job it's worth it. 

I'm off to find a painting course to do.........


----------



## Jildy (4 Jun 2009)

I posted €1800 so I will reply.

If you read, it says 2 men for 4 days so that is 9hr day, for 2 men for 4 days = 72hrs work and materials say €200.

Thats 72 hrs for €1600 = €22.22 per hour before tax...

And thats why I would not do it myself. Because if it took the pro's 72 hrs it would take me 140hrs...

J


----------



## samanthajane (4 Jun 2009)

I did read and you would of noticed i wrote *"I completly underdstand that they have bills, tax, travel expenses and i'm not knocking the price because of that."* 

I wasn't in anyway saying they were over-priced, they could be the best priced painters in Ireland and i still would of done it myself. 

You wll also of noticed i wrote *"but if i can do it then i will. If you have the money and dont want to do it yourself then as long as it's a good job it's worth it". *

Everyone is different on things like this, it could take me all year to do and i'd still do it myself than pay someone.


----------



## Gloriosa (15 Jul 2009)

rather than start another post, I'm getting a painter to quote me this Saturday to paint a one bed apt 48sq metres, living room, hall, bedroom, bathroom , back kitchen wall, two colours in total as its a rental property,  its time for a refresh paint job, what should I expect him to quote me with paint supplied by him? thanks


----------



## Gloriosa (20 Jul 2009)

hi just got quote from painter for the above work, to include materials €850.00, does this seem a fair price, he was recommended to me


----------

